# I need a PC Whizzkid !!!!!!



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok here is my problem......

I have a pc running Vista 64 ultimate.
ASUS Crosshair mobo
AMD 6000+ AM2 cpu
8800 GTX gpu
150 gig w/d Raptor hdd
4 Gig 800 hrz ram

yesterday I used driver detective to load on a few updates which where

Silicone image Sil 3132 SATAlink controler
SoundMAX digital HD audio
15.25 n_force networking controler
182.50 NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX driver
They are the 4 things that where updated

I use netgear wireless router and netgear wireless adaptor to connect to the net. And as you can see I am able to get onto the net ok via my laptop....

The problem is on my desktop, I can get a connection ok as the icon on the bottom right of the screen has 2 blue screens with the wee round ball showing a full connection. The problem i have is that when i try to open any of my browsers Ie7 or firefox or aol they wont open a web site. AOL will open up and log on so i can read emails but it wont load a web site just sits with a blank white screen and the green bar at the botton just gradually goes along as if it is loading but never does.....

One other thing is for some reason I cant roll back the updtaes that i did as vista isnt like xp and saves restore points automatically... so I dont seem to have any restore points..... is there a way of restoreing the pc backa few days using vista....... or is there a way of getting the browsers to open a page?????

Thanks for any haelp in advance


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im sure Vista has selectable restore points? Pretty sure mine had a few on before I disabled it.
I dont have it on mine,A because I once got a virus go in the sytem restore files and ****ed it up,had to reinstall windows and B never use it.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I think I must have turned the restore points off as well at some point but cant remember. All I know is I dont have any restore points so cant roll it back unless someone knows another way of doing it other than a complete re-format


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a similar thing happen if I let windows auto-update a Belkin USB wireless adaptor.

Go to your control panel, uninstall the network driver, then re-install it using the driver cd that came with it (or your motherboard if its onboard)

You might need to force it to use the CD drivers, as the ones it now has are latter and therefore "better".

Let us know if you need any more help with this.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

The web page not loading sounds like a DNS issue...... Try putting 209.85.227.104 into your web browser and see if that loads, it should load google.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

ok guys thanks for the replys I will give the ideas a go and lrt you know


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

dal23 said:


> The web page not loading sounds like a DNS issue...... Try putting 209.85.227.104 into your web browser and see if that loads, it should load google.


i tryed doing this but it still just has the white screen and the wee green progress bar just keeps moving along very slowly but no web site. It also says connecting not the usual "cannot connect to this web site" or whatever it usually does when there is no internet connection......

any more ideas ... I was going to give in and re format or at least see if it could repair the problem but I cant find my vista disk


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok something else you could try is clicking start - run and typing CMD and click ok. Then when it loads DOS type ipconfig and hit enter. Then tell us what you have got for IP address, subnet mask and default gateway.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

dal23 said:


> Ok something else you could try is clicking start - run and typing CMD and click ok. Then when it loads DOS type ipconfig and hit enter. Then tell us what you have got for IP address, subnet mask and default gateway.


Ok i have ip addy is 192.168.0.2 it says ipv4 so i hop ethis is what your after

subnet mask is 255.255.255.0

defalt gateway is 192.168.0.1

cheers for your help this is doin my **** in


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok so we can assume you are talking to your router. Do you have any firewall software installed like norton or mcafee? if you have and you have the disk i would suggest un-installing the firewall software as i have had a couple of cases now where i had this exact problem on work pc's and the firewall was the cause.

Also something else you can easily check is to make sure your connection is not trying to go through a proxy server. to do this open Internet explorer then go to tools - internet options - connections - LAN settings. Then make sure the box that says "use a proxy server for your LAN" is NOT ticked. If it is the un-tick it. 

HTH


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

I remember d/ling some anti virus pc probe i think it was and i hadnt got it running but when i went into the programe files to uninstall any virus stuff i had i spotted it and even though it wasnt running it still must have been blocking it somehow cos as soon as I deleted it the browser is now working thanks

The beer is on me :thumb::thumb: " if you lived over here in N.Irleland "


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Good stuff glad its working mate :thumb:


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

go to internet explorer, tools, internet options, connections, Lan Settings, and make sure their in default value. It looks like your PC can see the entire network but just can't communicate to the web.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

DAL23 .... are you any good with gaming probs ???

The reason i d/loaded the anti virus is because for some strange reason when I play BF2 now I get pings of 0ver 300+ and thus i get kicked all the time. My pings where always 40-60 ish nothing has been changed in the machine and no updtaes as far as i know.. but the pings seem to have went mad over the past 4-5 weeks. Someone suggested i had a virus hence d/l the pc probe stuff.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

buck-egit said:


> DAL23 .... are you any good with gaming probs ???
> 
> The reason i d/loaded the anti virus is because for some strange reason when I play BF2 now I get pings of 0ver 300+ and thus i get kicked all the time. My pings where always 40-60 ish nothing has been changed in the machine and no updtaes as far as i know.. but the pings seem to have went mad over the past 4-5 weeks. Someone suggested i had a virus hence d/l the pc probe stuff.....


97% (or more) of the time when people say "a virus must be causing this", it isn't a virus causing it at all, its just their typical uninformed guess at fixing things, when people say things like that I personally quickly switch off listening to them.

Anyway rant aside (can you tell I was fixing someones PC today?), start by going into command prompt and posting a tracert to google please, even better, if you know the IP of a battlefield server concerned

To get into command prompt: Go to 
Start> All programs> Accesories> Command Prompt

type

"tracert www.google.com"

if you know the IP of your BF2 server simply substitute www.google.com with the IP

press enter

to copy and paste the results, right click and click select all, press enter, then come and paste them here.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

buck-egit - Na sorry mate i don't do online gaming on the PC only on the PS3, i'll let G220 handle this one


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

>tracert 85.236.101.11

Tracing route to dedicated19.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.101.11]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 3 ms 1 ms 1 ms www.routerlogin.com [192.168.0.1]
2 76 ms 75 ms 77 ms 92.22.48.1
3 75 ms 75 ms 73 ms 92.31.252.84
4 65 ms 63 ms 76 ms xe-11-2-0-scr002.log.as13285.net [78.144.2.131]

5 70 ms 68 ms 70 ms xe-10-2-0-scr010.thn.as13285.net [78.144.1.2]
6 91 ms 206 ms 211 ms ge5-1-cr0.thn.uk.as6908.net [78.144.3.14]
7 72 ms 71 ms 74 ms multiplay-gw.inx.datahop.net [195.72.129.14]
8 68 ms 69 ms 71 ms dedicated19.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.101.11]

Trace complete.

Hope this tells you something ... I tryed to get into servers tonight and i was over 500+ pings Confused

Here is another 1 i did after i was kicked out of the servers for pings of 0ver 600+

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

tracert 213.208.119.122

Tracing route to 213.208.119.122 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms www.routerlogin.com [192.168.0.1]
2 84 ms 83 ms 80 ms 92.22.48.1
3 74 ms 73 ms 73 ms 92.31.253.116
4 110 ms 76 ms 78 ms xe-10-2-0-scr001.log.as13285.net [78.144.2.1]
5 74 ms 109 ms 72 ms xe-10-2-0-scr010.sov.as13285.net [78.144.0.216]

6 70 ms 68 ms 68 ms te1-3.cr05.tn5.bb.gxn.net [195.66.224.29]
7 78 ms 79 ms 78 ms gi1-1-6.ar01.tn5.bb.gxn.net [62.72.140.142]
8 69 ms 69 ms 68 ms ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.24
1.14]
9 * 82 ms 82 ms 213.208.119.122

Trace complete.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm difficult one this - your pings to the first hop (ignoring the router) are quite high, but they are nothing drastic and should, at worst, be causing your ping to quadruple, are you *sure* you used to get 40-60? Reason I ask is because if you are confident you used to see pings of 40ms to places, that would suggest that you previously wasn't seeing pings that high to the first hop, and that is an area to investigate (and possibly the cause)

Can you do a speedtest and post the link to the results? : http://www.thinkbroadband.com/speedtest.html

Could you also type after the speedtest in command prompt "pathping 85.236.101.11", let it do its magic for a few minutes, and post here what that says too.

I am thinking the high pings may be a combination of poor speeds and packetloss, caused by perhaps a low sync speed (which in turn caused because of poor line quality).


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

i live in NI and belonged to a clan in the UK and my pings where alway 50-55 but i have seem them be as low as 40... the other night i got on and they where steady 49ish but i played for an hour and closed it down and then decided i would play some more but this time they where over 400

i will do a speed test for ya but from memery its not to bad


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.thinkbroadband.com/speedtest/results/id/12399956911047918410.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm I don't suppose if you knew it used to be better than that?

Could you do a pathping for us please?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

what is a path ping im a pc noob

my d/l has always been like that and the upload has always been pants 250 350 ish


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

type in comamnd prompt

"pathping www.google.com" 

replace google with the server of your choice


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

ok got it sorted out here ya go

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Darren>pathping 213.208.119.112

Tracing route to 213.208.119.112 over a maximum of 30 hops

0 Monster [192.168.0.2]
1 www.routerlogin.com [192.168.0.1]
2 92.20.224.1
3 92.31.253.68
4 xe-11-2-0-scr001.log.as13285.net [78.144.2.3]
5 xe-11-0-0-scr010.sov.as13285.net [78.144.0.226]
6 te1-3.cr05.tn5.bb.gxn.net [195.66.224.29]
7 gi1-1-6.ar01.tn5.bb.gxn.net [62.72.140.142]
8 ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.241.14]
9 * * *
Computing statistics for 200 seconds...
Source to Here This Node/Link
Hop RTT Lost/Sent = Pct Lost/Sent = Pct Address
0 Monster [192.168.0.2]
0/ 100 = 0% |
1 12ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% www.routerlogin.com [192.168.0.1]0/ 100 = 0% |
2 53ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% 92.20.224.10/ 100 = 0% |
3 62ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% 92.31.253.680/ 100 = 0% |
4 --- 100/ 100 =100% 100/ 100 =100% xe-11-2-0-scr001.log.as13285.net [78.144.2.3]0/ 100 = 0% |
5 60ms 1/ 100 = 1% 1/ 100 = 1% xe-11-0-0-scr010.sov.as13285.net [78.144.0.226]0/ 100 = 0% |
6 65ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% te1-3.cr05.tn5.bb.gxn.net [195.66.224.29]0/ 100 = 0% |
7 60ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% gi1-1-6.ar01.tn5.bb.gxn.net [62.72.140.142]0/ 100 = 0% |
8 52ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.241.14]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Darren>


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks,

Well this is a very odd issue indeed, your pings in themselves are pretty much fine, and your connection is stable.

You mentioned sometimes they are fine so if you could do a tracert to the server next time you play BF and you are seeing the high pings, that might show something up, such as a link which is at capacity, if you get evidence like that you can lodge a complaint with your ISP.

I don't know how much bandwidth BF requires but I imagine its nowhere near 0.2Mbps, so rule that out (that is quite a low speed for a MaxDSL product though (assuming you are on MaxDSL), how far are you from your exchange and what is your estimated speed? - http://freeola.com/broadband/broadband-speed-availability-check.php)

These extra security products you downloaded - i'd uninstall them and see if it makes a difference.

Try connecting by ethernet cable if you can manage it, again to rule out more potential things.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

i was tring to play earlyer when i got the internet to run again but the pings where 400+......

my nearest exchange is 3 miles away..... i live in a small village of aprox 400 homes and where the exchange is there are about 1000 homes.....

I will have a balst on a server tom and try a tracert then ..... 

Thanks for your help Im the last thing you wana be trying to fix if you spent all day fixin one lol

ps ..i am on an 8 meg aol connection


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

O i played 3 times today and it was working like a dream pings of about 48-50 both times I thought yeahhhh but on the third time it started out ok 50ish but hlf way through the round it shot up to 300+ and just wouldnt come down thats the way it goes even when i close BF2 down and re load it I still get high pings so I did the tracert for ya when it was high and this was it

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Darren>tracert 213.208.119.112

Tracing route to 213.208.119.112 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms www.routerlogin.com [192.168.0.1]
2 573 ms 47 ms 47 ms 92.20.224.1 massive spike on this line?
3 47 ms 48 ms 46 ms 92.31.253.68
4 48 ms 48 ms 47 ms xe-11-2-0-scr001.log.as13285.net [78.144.2.3]
5 50 ms 112 ms 46 ms xe-11-0-0-scr010.sov.as13285.net [78.144.0.226]

6 50 ms 49 ms 48 ms te1-3.cr05.tn5.bb.gxn.net [195.66.224.29]
7 48 ms 47 ms 49 ms gi1-1-6.ar01.tn5.bb.gxn.net [62.72.140.142]
8 48 ms 48 ms 48 ms ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.24
1.14]
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * *


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

This is realy gettin on my nerves.. just loaded up a game went in and the oping was 650 its just takin the **** now ... today i was playying twice with 45-48 pings now its over 650.....:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Very strange, I am stumped on obvious causes, there doesn't appear to be a massive problem with your line in itsself, so your pings should not be high. I wouldn't worry about that sporadic high ping.

I would start by uninstalling any firewalls and aingntivirus you may have and see if the situation improves, finally, could you do a pathping as above to the server when you experience high pings, then we can totally rule out it be a line problem.

I don't want to send you on a wild goose chase you see!


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

AOL has caused huge problems for a couple of colleauges of mine. They ditched AOL and the problems went away. 
I've heard it said some people regard AOL as a virus in itself!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

trenchfoot said:


> AOL has caused huge problems for a couple of colleauges of mine. They ditched AOL and the problems went away.
> I've heard it said some people regard AOL as a virus in itself!


Agree with all of that!


----------

